# New Multi-Faith Chaplain Badges for the Canadian Forces



## big bad john (26 Sep 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2083

New Multi-Faith Chaplain Badges for the Canadian Forces
BG-06.030 - September 24, 2006

Prior to Canadian Forces (CF) unification in 1968, the chaplains wore different hat badges consistent with their distinct service in the Army, Navy or Air Force. With Forces unification also came unification of many support classifications, the Chaplain Branch being one of them.  The branch was awarded a common hat badge which was based on the original British Army pattern, modified with maple leaves to make it distinctly Canadian.

In order to better represent the diversity of Canadian society, and reflect the multi-faith nature of today’s chaplaincy, it was determined that the hat badges worn by CF chaplains should be updated and new designs have been adopted.

As the Chaplain Branch is no longer exclusively Christian, the new hat badges are unified by a common theme, but bear the distinctive faith identifiers of the chaplains who will wear them.

In the center of the hat badge is a different symbol for each faith tradition: for Christian chaplains, the Maltese cross, which has long been associated with Christian chaplaincy. Jewish chaplains will wear the symbol of the tablets of the Law and the Magen David (the star of David) and Muslim chaplains will wear the crescent.

To best serve the needs of all CF members and their families, the Chaplain Branch will continue to evolve and keep pace with society’s values. The new badges, designed by CF heraldic artists, signify this important change and the chaplaincy’s unwavering commitment to minister to our own, to facilitate the worship of others, and to care for all.

    

- 30 -

For more information about the Canadian Forces chaplaincy, see the Chaplain Branch website at http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/chapgen.


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

OK John, you've got me curious- how does one become a CF Heraldic Artist?


----------



## big bad john (27 Sep 2006)

You've got me.  Remember I served in the British forces.  Maybe someone on the site knows?


----------



## Shamrock (27 Sep 2006)

So... is it still cool to call them all Padre?


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> So... is it still cool to call them all Padre?



Padre is a non-denominational term, unless I'm mistaken.

John- Touché.


----------



## beach_bum (27 Sep 2006)

I always thought Padre was French for Father.....could be wrong though.


----------



## seaforth93 (27 Sep 2006)

Padre is spanish for father


----------



## beach_bum (27 Sep 2006)

Well..there we go.  Wouldn't that then make it term for a priest?


----------



## muffin (27 Sep 2006)

Padre, I would think, sounds more like trade thing... but Chaplain.. does that not imply someone who leads in a Chapel? I will have to ask my dad (former padre) next time I talk to him if Trinity doesn't bounce in here first


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Well..there we go.  Wouldn't that then make it term for a priest?



We're fortunate in that Spanish is not an official language here. 

Padre is the accepted non-denominational term in the British forces, so I have to believe it's the same here.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (27 Sep 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> ... how does one become a CF Heraldic Artist?


Well I don't know if the CF has their own heraldic artists but most official heraldry (government bodies etc.) is painted by the Heralds of the Canadian Heraldic Authority. How do I know? My sister happens to be a herald.


----------



## big bad john (27 Sep 2006)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Well I don't know if the CF has their own heraldic artists but most official heraldry (government bodies etc.) is painted by the Heralds of the Canadian Heraldic Authority. How do I know? My sister happens to be a herald.



I knew someone on the board would have the answer, see. ;D


----------



## brihard (28 Sep 2006)

I love this site.

Where else can you find stuff like that? Thanks.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Sep 2006)

Sorry I just got back from TD in Borden so haven't been on the Board for a while.
Padre is the term that most CF members use to refer to Chaplains...male, female, P, RC, Muslim. It's rather an affectionate term actually (yes it means Father in Spanish) and one I like to use rather than rank or sir. the Heraldic artists are people who do it for the love of it...not paid much.
i was at the ceremony in Ottawa last week when they were unveiled...very nice....but I'm kinda stuck on the old one!! Oh well...the CF is gonna order me to wear the new one when they present them at our Annual Retreat in June....soldier on ;D


----------

